# July 2014 Book Count



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

1.71. Warior Pose: How Yoga (Literally) Saved My Life by Brad Willis and Bhava Ram 7/9/14
2.72. Paleo Diet Dangers: 5 Crazy Ways to Put Your Health at Risk by Mark C. Townsend 7/15/14
3.73. The Sketchnote Handbook: The Illustrated Guide to Visual Note Taking by Mike Rohde 7/20/14
4.74. Sketchnotes Field Guide for the Busy Yet Inspired Professional by Binaebic Akah and Charlene Mc Bride 7/21/14
5.75. Accelerated Learning Techniques for Students: Learn More in Less Time! by Joe Mc Cullough 7/21/14
6.76. Sketching, Poetry, and the Sacred Present Moment: A Magically Potent Way To Savor Your Life by William Wittmann 7/25/14
7.77. Deep Healing by Emmett E. Miller 7/28/14


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

July 2014

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 7/1/14 on page 182
2.  Invention of Wings (audiobook) as of 7/1/14 on page 192, completed 7/5/14, 192 pages read
3.  Flora & Ulysses (audiobook) began 7/5/14, completed 7/10/14, 240 pages read
4.  The Redbreast (audiobook) began 7/10/14, completed 7/30/14, 626 pages read
5.  American Tabloid (DTB) began 7/28/14, as of 7/31/14 on page 64
6.  Orange is the New Black (audiobook) began 7/30/14, as of 7/31/14 on page 29

Pages Read in July 2014:  1151  
Books Read in July 2014:  3
Pages Read in 2014:  8537
Books Read in 2014:  25


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

123.1  Make Mine A Marine by Julie Miller, finished****
124.2  Beyond Malice, Legal Thriller, by Rebecca Forster, finished*****
125.3  Power Play, FBI Thriller, by Catherine Coulter, finished****
126.4  Hide 'N Seek by Yvonne Harriott, finished*****
127.5  Dead Heat, Lucy Kincaid, by Allison Brennan, finished*****
128.6  Cut and Thrust, Stone Barrington, by Stuart Woods, finished*****
129.7  Family of Lies by Mary Monroe, finished****


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

1. Nantucket Sisters by Nancy Thayer - good
2. Between Husbands and Friends by Nancy Thayer - very good
3. The Matchmaker by Elin Hilderbrand - good
4. Belonging by Nancy Thayer - eh

Jan - 2, Feb - 0, Mar - 4, Apr - 9, May -6, June - 3


----------

